# Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon



## jackrem (11. Oktober 2014)

*Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

hallo,

habe zwei Löcher zum Balkon gebohrt und einen Radiator dort aufgestellt.
Momentan fällt die Wassertemperatur nachts auf 15 Grad. Die Pumpe pumpt immer schlechter wenn es kälter wird, was für eine Pumpe soll ich nutzen? Sie muss den Winter über nonstop laufen.
Wasser: 50% Glysantin G48 Pumpen: EK-DCP 2.2 und 4.0


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Ich persönlich finde diesen Aufwand völlig überzogen... aber sei es drum.
Wieso positionierst du die Pumpe nicht im Haus ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Verstehe ich das richtig - du hast einen Radiator deiner Wasserkühlung draußen stehen?

Wenn dem so ist ein Denkanstoß: Angenommen es werden im Winter mal -10°C. Die Kühlflüssigkeit wird zwar nicht gefrieren wegen dem Glysantin, wohl aber wird sich im PC an der sehr kalten Suppe die zurückkommt Kondenswasser bilden das an den Schläuchen und Komponenten runter in deinen PC tropft was... ungünstig ist.

So ganz unproblematisch ist das Vorhaben also nicht, bzw. es ist wenns gut funktionieren soll technisch eine etwas größere Herausforderung als eine Pumpe zu finden die 24/7 Glysantin pumpen kann.


----------



## 3-way (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Positioniere die Pumpe im Haus. Ob es Pumpen gibt die Probleme mit Clysantin haben weiß ich nicht. Ich vermute eher, dass die Kühlkörper im PC den Frostschutz nicht mögen und verstopfen. Wenn dein CPU-Kühler mit -5°C kaltem Wasser geflutet wird bildet sich schnell Kondenswasser am Kühlblock und tropft auf dein Mainboard. Das wars dann. Eigentlich wäre dein Projekt nur was für Frühjahr bis Herbst, wo du diese Probleme nicht hast. Dann kannst du auch normales Wasser ohne Frostschutz nehmen und alles läuft rund.

Für den Winter kauf dir einfach einen großen Ausgleichsbehälter, den du während dem laufenden Betrieb rausstellen kannst. So friert das Wasser nicht und wird dennoch gekühlt.


----------



## HordyH (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

kannst davon bitte mal Bilder Posten ? Sowas ist in meinen Augen schon echt übertrieben!


----------



## NatokWa (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Glysantin ist hier sowiso das VÖLLIG falsche Mittel , wenn nimmt man Poly-Ethylenglykol da dieses keine Flocken u.ä. bilden kann .

Allerdings stimme ich dem Alk auch vollkommen zu . Mein erster Gedanke war : Entweder der Rest vom Rechner ist in Kunstharz o.ä. eingegossen oder beim ersten Frost ist der Rechner TOT !!


----------



## jackrem (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Die Pumpe ist im Haus aber wenn das Wasser kälter wird pumpt die Pumpe auch langsamer, es ist noch in Ordnung aber die EK-DCP Pumpen sollen nur bis 0 Grad laufen können. Im Winter pumpt es dann entweder nichts mehr oder sehr wenig, weis nicht wieso, aber vielleicht wird das Gleitmittel für den Motor immer dickflüssiger wenn es kälter wird und der Motor wird mehr belastet? Die Pumpe wird ja auch so schon kalt, weil kaltes Wasser durch fliest.

Also wegen Glysantin G48, ich nutze seit Jahren Glysantin G48 Mischung und habe keine Probleme gehabt. Die Flüssigkeit habe ich letztens erneuert, sie war schon 2 Jahre alt aber sah dort keine Flocken oder ähnliches. Die Pumpen haben auch keine Probleme gemacht und laufen immer noch. Bis jetzt lief alles mit einem Durchlaufkühler, aber Radiator im Balkon Kühlt besser, leiser und verbraucht viel weniger Strom. Ob es irgendwelche Ablagerungen in den Kühlkörpern gibt, prüfe ich mal nach, falls es Probleme geben sollte tausch ich die Flüssigkeit noch aus.

An Isolierung habe ich gedacht, alles ist vorbereitet, ich bin ja noch dabei zu machen bin noch nicht fertig.
Sollte ich hinter dem Sockel und hinter der Grafikkarte auch Isolierung anbringen? Gehen wir mal davon aus in irgendeiner Nacht im Winter wird es auch mal -20 Grad Kalt, darauf sollte alles mal vorbereitet sein.

Bilder Poste ich gleich, aber denkt daran ich bin noch dabei, es ist momentan nur hingeklatscht. Die normalen PC Lüfter halten es im Winter draußen bestimmt eh nicht aus, müsste ich auch vor dem Winter noch austauschen.

Wenn wir 0 Grad erreicht haben und ich immer noch keine bessere Pumpe habe, schalte ich die Lüfter einfach aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*



jackrem schrieb:


> Sollte ich hinter dem Sockel und hinter der Grafikkarte auch Isolierung anbringen?


 
Sobald die Temperatur des Kühlmittels unterhalb des Taupunktes deiner Raumluft liegt (der üblicherweise deutlich über 0°C liegt - du kennst das mit den Bierflaschen aus dem Kühlschrank die anlaufen wenn sie im Wohnzimmer stehen...?) bildet sich überall Kondenswasser. Eine Isolierung kann das stellenweise verlangsamen aber erstens nicht dauerhaft aufhalten und zweitens kann die Isolierung niemals 100% "dicht" sein - du wirst IMMER Wasser auf deiner Hardware haben wenns draußen kalt wird.

Es gibt natürlich technische Möglichkeiten das zu verhindern, die sind aber nicht ganz ohne/billig.

Möglichkeiten wäre beispielsweise eine Temperaturkontrolle des Kühlmittels BEVOR es in den PC fließt mit einer automatischen Erwärmung falls es kälter als (nur um ne Zahl zu nennen) 10°C ist.
Oder (was bei vielen industriellen Systemen oder auch in Autos genutzt wird) ein zweiter Kühlkreislauf der einem ersten bei Bedarf "hilft", sprich du hast ne normale WaKü im PC (das Balkon-Ding ist per Ventil abgetrennt) und wenn das Wasser wärmer wird als beispielsweise 30°C ändert ein Ventil automatisiert seine Stellung und lässt kalte Flüssigkeit von draußen so lange mit rein bis das Wasser wieder unter sagen wir 15°C fällt.


----------



## jackrem (11. Oktober 2014)

wenn alles gut läuft stell ich mehr Radiatoren raus

im letzten Bild seht ihr wie das Wasser bei 23 Grad in den Behälter fliest, bei 13 Grad (hatte ich mal Nachts) fliest es nicht mal halb so schnell und ja der Behälter ist groß, da werden noch mehr PCs Wasser abzapfen xP


http://oi60.tinypic.com/5kn0ba.jpg
http://oi61.tinypic.com/2dshkyo.jpg
http://oi62.tinypic.com/15ckgur.jpg

http://oi58.tinypic.com/2isifea.jpg
http://oi59.tinypic.com/n1c4uo.jpg

http://oi60.tinypic.com/ekf2iw.jpg



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sobald die Temperatur des Kühlmittels unterhalb des Taupunktes deiner Raumluft liegt (der üblicherweise deutlich über 0°C liegt - du kennst das mit den Bierflaschen aus dem Kühlschrank die anlaufen wenn sie im Wohnzimmer stehen...?) bildet sich überall Kondenswasser. Eine Isolierung kann das stellenweise verlangsamen aber erstens nicht dauerhaft aufhalten und zweitens kann die Isolierung niemals 100% "dicht" sein - du wirst IMMER Wasser auf deiner Hardware haben wenns draußen kalt wird.
> 
> Es gibt natürlich technische Möglichkeiten das zu verhindern, die sind aber nicht ganz ohne/billig.
> 
> ...


 
Falls die Isolierung nicht ausreicht, pack ich den PC in eine Plexiglasbox (steht auch bereit) mit einem Luftentfeuchter und einem kleinen Radiator + Lüfter (der Radiator wird dann mit dem Kalten Wasser im Behälter verbunden sein und wird die Luft in der Box kühl halten).
Die Box ist dicht es kommt ja keine frische kühlere Luft von außen.
Bevor es so weit kommt probiere ich natürlich noch anderes Zeug aus, in die Box kommt wenn dann nur mein Haupt-PC.
Der Rest wird schwitzen und verrecken xD  nene.. teste da etwas rum

schreibt immer wenn euch gute Ideen einfallen

ach ja der Behälter ist auch isoliert (zum teil noch nicht ganz fertig), müsst euch vorstellen: 2 Behälter, einer groß und der andere etwas kleiner (wie 2 Aquarien). Der kleinere ist oben zu, dicht und es führen nur Schläuche rein, hat 4 kurze kleine Beine und liegt im größeren "Aquarium". Also ein Behälter wo die Seiten aus doppeltem Plexiglas (Plexiglas - Hohlraum - Plexiglas) in den Hohlraum kommt entweder noch Isolierung rein oder es bleibt Hohl. Ich hoffe ich habe es einigermaßen gut erklärt.

Kondenswasser hatte ich bis jetzt an den Schläuchen bei 13 Grad. Da ich noch keine Isolierung hatte habe ich den Raumluftentfeuchter an gemacht danach war es weg.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*



jackrem schrieb:


> schreibt immer wenn euch gute Ideen einfallen


 
Wenn du die Nummer mit Box+Entfeuchter machst (was durchaus funktionieren kann, keine Luftfeuchtigkeit --> kein Kondenswasser) würde ich überlegen je nach Dichtheit der Box auf laute elektrische Entfeuchter zu verzichten und einfach auf den Boden der Box innen wo Platz ist ein Behältnis mit Calziumchlorid zu stellen was man alle paar Wochen mal austauschen kann (je nach Verschleiß des Salzes).

Das trocknet dir deine Luft in der Box sehr effektiv, günstig und lautlos.


----------



## jackrem (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du die Nummer mit Box+Entfeuchter machst (was durchaus funktionieren kann, keine Luftfeuchtigkeit --> kein Kondenswasser) würde ich überlegen je nach Dichtheit der Box auf laute elektrische Entfeuchter zu verzichten und einfach auf den Boden der Box innen wo Platz ist ein Behältnis mit Calziumchlorid zu stellen was man alle paar Wochen mal austauschen kann (je nach Verschleiß des Salzes).
> 
> Das trocknet dir deine Luft in der Box sehr effektiv, günstig und lautlos.


 

super Tipp danke
ich hatte extra einen kleinen elektrischen Entfeuchter gekauft, was in die Box rein passt, nimmt aber trotzdem genug Platz weg und macht alles nochmal etwas lauter.


----------



## Eteokles (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Also ich bin sicher kein Experte für Wasserkühlung, aber dein Problem finde ich äußerst interessant und hab mir deshalb auch ein paar Gedanken dazu gemacht. Was hältst du denn von einer Lösung aus dest. Wasser mit einem ~15% igen Alkoholanteil und einem "Wärmetauscher"? Man könnte versuchen, eine regelbare Pumpe zu verwenden, die nur dann die Lösung in einem Behälter, der mit dem Außenradiator verbunden ist, umwälzt, wenn die Temperatur über 15 Grad steigt. In diesen Behälter könnte man dann eine Art Kühlkörper in den zweiten Kühlkreislaufs einlegen. So hättest du kein Problem mit Kondenzwasser. Auch wenn es etwas aufwendiger ist, glaube ich, könnte es doch ganz gut funktionieren.

Lg
Eteokles


----------



## skyhigh5 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

das kann auch nicht funktionieren.

das Wasser, dass in den Kühlern der Komponenten steckt hat sofort 15°C, das Wasser bei der Pumpe bleibt hingegen unverändert. Die Komponenten würden überhitzen.

Würde man warten bis das Wasser um die Komponenten 15°C hat und die Pumpe startet, würde das sehr kalte Wasser von draußen sofort wieder zu Kondenswasseebildung führen.


----------



## HordyH (11. Oktober 2014)

Darf man fragen was das ganze dann für einen nutzen hat? Warum keine normale wakü?


----------



## Eteokles (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Ich meinte, dass man die Wasserkühlung des PCs weiterhin lässt, nur einen zweiten Kreislauf baut. Die Kühlung vom PC würde dann ihre Wärme in einen größeren Behälter abgeben. Die Temperatur des Wassers darin wird mittels einer Steuerungseinheit so reguliert, dass das Wasser nicht zu kalt oder zu warm wird. Mittels Temperatursensor wird die Pumpe zw. Außenradiator und Behälter gesteuert, damit die Temperatur in normalen Bereichen bleibt und nichts kondensieren kann im PC. Das ganze Behälterkonstrukt wird dazu noch vernünftig isoliert um weiteren Einfluss auf die Zimmertemperatur zu vermeiden.
Ganz andere Frage: Möchtest du nicht die Wärme für Raumheizung nutzen? 
Lg


----------



## jackrem (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Der Raum wird zu warm, deswegen mach ich ja auch kein Radiator in die Wohnung rein und die Kühlleistung ist schlecht wenn man übertakten will. Mit einem Durchlaufkühler geht es schon aber dann wird es noch wärmer und verbrauche noch mehr Strom. Kondenswasserproblem ist ja eigentlich schon gelöst nur finde ich immer noch keine bessere Pumpe.
Aber gute Idee Eteokles


----------



## shadie (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*



jackrem schrieb:


> Der Raum wird zu warm


 
Übertaktest du in ner Sauna?

Bei meiner damaligen wakü waren 2 gtx 780 @ 1300mhz drinnen, die wurden dank dem Nova 1080 grad mal 38°C warm,
Damit kann man super übertakten...


----------



## taks (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Du solltest die Wanddurchführungen Innen und Aussen sauber abdichten, sonst hast du irgendwann Feuchtigkeit in der Wand.


----------



## jackrem (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*



shadie schrieb:


> Übertaktest du in ner Sauna?
> 
> Bei meiner damaligen wakü waren 2 gtx 780 @ 1300mhz drinnen, die wurden dank dem Nova 1080 grad mal 38°C warm,
> Damit kann man super übertakten...


 
Hattest du CPU auch übertaktet? Wenn ja, wie hoch?
Das wirkt doch wie ein Heizlüfter auf Stufe 1. 9 Lüfter werden ja auch noch laut aber hübsch, stelle ich vielleicht auch noch raus 

Wegen der Abdichtung, wollte ich Dämmschaum rein sprühen und an den Enden drüber malen.


----------



## the.hai (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*



jackrem schrieb:


> Hattest du CPU auch übertaktet? Wenn ja, wie hoch?
> Das wirkt doch wie ein Heizlüfter auf Stufe 1. 9 Lüfter werden ja auch noch laut aber hübsch, stelle ich vielleicht auch noch raus
> 
> Wegen der Abdichtung, wollte ich Dämmschaum rein sprühen und an den Enden drüber malen.


 
wieviel willst du noch raus stellen? stell den ganzen rechner raus und du hast keine probleme mit kondeswasser, dann führste durch die löcher in der wand halt die kabel.


P.S. ich würde mir drinne einfach ne grosse wakü bauen und das fenster aufmachen. 

du hast bisher einen durchlaufkühler verwendet? was genau machst du denn da und wohnst du in nem akw?^^


----------



## jackrem (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Bisher habe ich zwischen Durchlaufkühler und Radiator umgeschalten, 2 PCs laufen immer (mein PC und PC von Freundin) beide Wassergekühlt und an Durchlaufkühler/Radiator angeschlossen. Mit dem Radiator waren die PCs schon einigermaßen gekühlt, bis wir beide mit zocken anfingen. Ich weis nicht wie es bei euch läuft aber hier wird es immer wärmer und irgendwann sind die PCs genau so gut gekühlt wie mit Luftkühlung (weil der Raum zu warm geworden ist). Da kann ich nicht mal daran denken zu übertakten.

Wenn ich dann auf Durchlaufkühler schalte (Absperrhahn + 3x G1/4 Adapter-Kombo) DANN ist der PC kühler aber dafür -> 1. hoher Stromverbrauch (letztes Jahr 1000€ nachgezahlt und Stromrechnung ist auf 200€/Monat) 2. noch wärmer 3. noch lauter.

Fenster öffnen wäre eine gute Lösung wenn es draußen kalt ist ja aber der Nachteil: wenn es dunkel wird, kommen alle Fliegen rein, die Nachbarn hören wie ich zock und rumfluch, mir wird kalt.

Die Wand ist durchbohrt, auf den Radiator haben Vögel drauf geschissen, es gibt kein zurück mehr und es ist viel angenehmer als sonst.

Also sagt mir nicht das es schwieriger ist Kondenswasser zu bekämpfen! xD ich hatte schon mit einiges zu Kämpfen, 
das hier war die Erlösung (siehe Bild) 

wenn das so weiter geht mit dem steigenden Stromverbrauch, gibt es das zu jeder Wasserkühlung gratis dazu 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja dieses Jahr habe ich eine Klimaanlage gekauft, weil es im Sommer einfach zu warm wird. Wenn ich nächstes mal wieder so viel nachzahlen muss, verkaufe ich den PC (von meiner Freundin )


----------



## rumor (14. Oktober 2014)

Also gut, die Sache mit dem Kondenswasser hängt dir mittlerweile glaub ich zum Hals raus, aber es wird sich auch an den Schläuchen Kondenswasser bilden. Um das zu verhindern brauchst du ne 100% Dämmung, geschlossenzellig und temparaturstabil bis, sagen wir mindestens -10 grad. Meistens gehen die Dinger dann bis weit unter -20, aber in den Bereich kommst du wohl nicht. Diese Dämmung muss dann auch durch die Wand, bauschaum ist immer die letzte und meistens die schlechteste Lösung.  Die Nummer mit dem Kasten ohne Luftfeuchtigkeit würde Ich gerne sehen wenn's fertig ist, wenn das Ding aus Plastik ist kann ich dir nur raten es mit Stickstoff zu füllen, das bleibt deutlich länger drin. Trotzdem wirst du ein diffusionsproblem bekommen.  Wenn du es Richtig machen willst, es gibt hier ein paar Irre die KoKü's dauerhaft nutzen, die können dir mit Sicherheit genau erzählen wie du den Rechner Kondenswasserfest bekommst.  Ganz nebenbei ist es durchaus sehr einfach möglich die temparatur zu Regeln damit sozusagen in einem Kreislauf ca 25 grad Wassertemperatur herrschen, unabhängig davon was im "balkonkreis" passiert. Das würde dann lediglich einen 3wege Mischer, ne zweite Pumpe und eine einfache solarregelung voraussetzten. Wäre aber bestimmt immernoch einfacher, auch hinsichtlich Erweiterung, und weniger störanfällig als ein eiskalter Kreislauf.  Gerne schreib ich dir mal was raus wie ich mir das vorstelle und mit welchen Komponenten man sowas bewerkstelligen kann.  Gruss


Edit: die ist hoffentlich auch klar das so ne Klimanalage mords Strom zieht?

Gruß nochmal


----------



## Fox2010 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Hab da mal ne Frage warum zahlst du soviel Strom ich zahl so 70Euro hab aber nur einen Rechner der ist immer an fast, TV auch.
Ich dachtene Wakü im PC auch ohne Externen Radi wäre soviel besser als Luftkühlung und du kannst damit nicht übertakten??

Noch ne Frage: ist das Haus was du durchbohrt hast wie schweitzer Käse dir``?? 
Ist ne Menge holz was du da zahlst da würd ich lieber mit Luft Kühlen



> Die Wand ist durchbohrt, auf den Radiator haben Vögel drauf geschissen<-----ist imba,  es gibt kein zurück mehr


Ich hab fast drähnen gelacht


----------



## jackrem (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich plane jetzt doch noch etwas um, es wird sicherer werden, ob es ausreicht, sehen wir dann. Habe jetzt so viel Zeug, werde mal versuchen das Beste draus zu machen.

Mit dem Plexiglas und dem ganzen Kram, was ich jetzt habe + ein paar Kleinigkeiten die ich noch für den Umbau bestelle, baue ich mir ein Gehäuse. Ich mache es so Luftdicht wie möglich und stelle den kleinen Luftentfeuchter rein und wo noch Platz ist, lege ich Calziumchlorid hin damit die Luft so trocken wie möglich bleibt. Habe noch Dämmmaterial von Armaflex, was bis zu -50 Grad geeignet ist (für die Schläuche auch), die nutze ich auch noch. Im Wohnzimmer, wo alles steht, wird im Hintergrund ein etwas schwächerer aber leiser Luftentfeuchter laufen um die Lage noch etwas zu verbessern. Außerdem ist es im Winter und auch im Sommer auch etwas Vorteilhaft und angenehm.
Für den PC von meiner Freundin nutz ich nur das Dämmmaterial. Sonst wird da nichts mehr angeschlossen sein außer zwischendurch so ein offen liegender PC aber da teste ich nur zwischendurch rum (wenn es sehr kalt wird), ob es sich besser übertakten lässt. Da ist Kondenswasser egal, wisch ich weg, läuft ja nicht lang.



> Ganz nebenbei ist es durchaus sehr einfach möglich die temparatur zu Regeln damit sozusagen in einem Kreislauf ca 25 grad Wassertemperatur herrschen, unabhängig davon was im "balkonkreis" passiert. Das würde dann lediglich einen 3wege Mischer, ne zweite Pumpe und eine einfache solarregelung voraussetzten. Wäre aber bestimmt immernoch einfacher, auch hinsichtlich Erweiterung, und weniger störanfällig als ein eiskalter Kreislauf. Gerne schreib ich dir mal was raus wie ich mir das vorstelle und mit welchen Komponenten man sowas bewerkstelligen kann. Gruss



Ich werde dann alles eine weile kontrollieren, wenn etwas schief läuft, mach ich das mit dem Temperatur regeln.
Vielleicht klappt es ja mit dem Plexiglas-PC aber mit dem kleinen PC nicht, dann regel ich halt nur bei dem die Temperatur, wenn du mir noch paar Infos wegen dem System gibst, was du dir ausgedacht hattest.

Der Test am Ende:
30 Liter Glysantin-Wasser Kühle ich im Gefrierschrank auf -23 Grad ab und Pumpe es zurück in den Isolierten Tank rein und beobachte alles, hoffentlich kommt die Pumpe einigermaßen mit. Wenn ihr eine bessere Pumpe habt bitte melden, es muss ja keine für PC speziell sein, muss einfach mit den Temperaturen klar kommen.



Fox2010 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage warum zahlst du soviel Strom ich zahl so 70Euro hab aber nur einen Rechner der ist immer an fast, TV auch.
> Ich dachtene Wakü im PC auch ohne Externen Radi wäre soviel besser als Luftkühlung und du kannst damit nicht übertakten??


 
Bei mir in der Wohnung läuft die Heizung auch mit Strom und habe noch einen 80L Boiler.
Mit besserer Kühlung kannst du höher takten und es geht einfach nicht wenn die CPU stunden lang auf fast 100% läuft, die Grafikkarte auch noch. Ja es kommt auch drauf an welche CPU und Grafikkarte.

bin noch am basteln, fast fertig.

Es ist nicht schlimm wenn man die Grafikkartenstromkabel 30cm verlängert oder? Sind ja nur Stromkabel..


----------



## rumor (28. Oktober 2014)

jackrem schrieb:


> bin noch am basteln, fast fertig.  Es ist nicht schlimm wenn man die Grafikkartenstromkabel 30cm verlängert oder? Sind ja nur Stromkabel..


Wenn du es ordentlich machst, nicht schlimm.
Aber bedenke das da einige ampere durchgehen.... Also bitte sehr sorgfältig arbeiten und nicht basteln.


----------



## Rarek (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

so 10A -20 A gehen da schon mal durch... (120W - 240W)
(0,05A bringen dich schon um  )


----------



## Intel4770K94 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

klar das 0,05A töten aber nicht bei 12V^^ bzw. bringst du mit 12V nicht soviel Strom durch deinen Körper


----------



## rumor (29. Oktober 2014)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> klar das 0,05A töten aber nicht bei 12V^^ bzw. bringst du mit 12V nicht soviel Strom durch deinen Körper



Deshalb auch Schutz-Kleinspannung  da muss schon viel passieren das du von nem Pc auf der 12V schiene eine gewischt bekommst 
Prinzipiell sollten solche Verlängerungen aber wirklich ordentlich gearbeitet sein. Sonst geht's schnell mal schief. Wir reden hier ja nicht über 10 Minuten Belastung, sonder über mehrere Stunden. Da wird ne Verbindungsstelle die unsauber verarbeitet ist schnell mal heiß genug um zum Fehler zu werden...


----------



## jackrem (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

ich hatte an Verlängerungskabel gedacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

das ist die einfachste und sauberste Lösung, würde ich meinen


----------



## Pixekgod (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

finde das Projekt spannend hoffentlich hältst du uns auf dem laufenden. 
ich komme mit meinem mora3 mit ca 35grad wassertemp. sehr gut zurecht


----------



## Intel4770K94 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*



rumor schrieb:


> Deshalb auch Schutz-Kleinspannung  da muss schon viel passieren das du von nem Pc auf der 12V schiene eine gewischt bekommst


 Leider nicht richtig den bei Schutzkleinspannung (Schutzklasse 3) Wär keine Erdung vorhanden wegen Sicherheitstransformator (extra Trafo mit doppelter isolierung)
Du verwechselt leider Kraut mit Rüben aber nice Try


----------



## LudwigX (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass einen 12V nicht umbringen. Man merkt die ja nichtmal wenn man die Pole direkt berührt.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Schon klar aber es ist trotzdem keine "Schutz"kleinspannung^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Wenn du das wirklich bei Minusgraden durchziehst könntest du außer Armaflex noch Liquid Tape nutzen.
Sehr nützlich um direkten Kontakt zwischen Hardware und Wasser zu vermeiden, auch wenn es nicht die einzige Isolierung sein sollte.


----------



## jackrem (3. November 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wenn du das wirklich bei Minusgraden durchziehst könntest du außer Armaflex noch Liquid Tape nutzen.
> Sehr nützlich um direkten Kontakt zwischen Hardware und Wasser zu vermeiden, auch wenn es nicht die einzige Isolierung sein sollte.


 
Falls mein kleines Projekt fehlschlägt, isoliere ich alles nach der Methode mit der Knete/Flüssiggummi.



Pixekgod schrieb:


> finde das Projekt spannend hoffentlich hältst du uns auf dem laufenden.
> ich komme mit meinem mora3 mit ca 35grad wassertemp. sehr gut zurecht


 
Wenn ich fertig bin, zeige ich hier das Ergebnis, damit ihr lachen könnt


----------



## Dellio (6. November 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

ist es denn nicht möglich nen großen (20liter) wassertank zwischen outsideradi und system zu packen? eine pumpe für den radi und eine bzw 2 für die systeme. den behälter innen aufstellen und dann dürfte doch das kondeswasserproblem gelöst sein?! die lüfter aussen am radi regelbar damit das wasser nicht zu kalt wird.


----------



## jackrem (7. November 2014)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*



Dellio schrieb:


> ist es denn nicht möglich nen großen (20liter) wassertank zwischen outsideradi und system zu packen? eine pumpe für den radi und eine bzw 2 für die systeme. den behälter innen aufstellen und dann dürfte doch das kondeswasserproblem gelöst sein?! die lüfter aussen am radi regelbar damit das wasser nicht zu kalt wird.


 
ich will ja unter 0 Grad, Kondenswasserproblem ist schon gelöst.


----------



## rumor (7. November 2014)

Du könntest ,wie bereits erwähnt, auch durch nen 3 Wege Mischer der durch nen kesselthermostat angesteuert wird deine Wassertemperatur im PC ziemlich genau regeln.
Das geht natürlich auch mit ner elektronischen Regelung, aber auf 5 grad hoch/runter kommt's hier ja kaum an.
Das ganze ist sogar recht günstig zu bekommen, ca 30€ für nen Thermostat und nochmal etwa 90€ für den Mischer mit Motor.
Wichtig ist nur das der Thermostat ähnlich wie ein Wechselschalter funktioniert, also die ganzen Gerätespezifischen kannste vergessen.

Gruss


----------



## jackrem (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Es funktioniert, habe einen elektrischen Luftentfeuchter benutzt.
Pumpenproblem habe ich auch gelöst, mit einer Laing Pumpe fliest die Flüssigkeit ziemlich schnell (auch bei Kälte).

Bild2: untere und obere Seite sind voneinander getrennt, die untere Seite ist nicht luftdicht, dort befindet sich das Netzteil, die SSDs und die Laufwerke. Da sind auch ganz normal Gehäuselüfter angebracht. Die obere Seite ist abgedichtet, da befindet sich der ganze Rest und der Luftentfeuchter, ein Radiator sorgt dafür das die Luft etwas gekühlt wird (es kommt ja keine Luft von Außen, nur kaltes Wasser).

Danke für eure Hilfe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

auch mal en interressantes Case


----------



## Muetze (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Ich frage mich ernsthaft warum du bei ner 1000€ Stromnachzahlung, statt die Kühlmethoden mit Durchlaufkühler, die Nötigkeit des 24/7 (8h per Day davon werdet ihr eh schlafen) Betriebs der 2 Rechner zu hinterfragen.

Aber seis wie  es ist. Ganz falsch ist es ja nicht mal etwas extremes auszuprobieren, schätzungsweiße  bist du eh der einzige Forenweit der für bessere Temperaturen gleich seine Außenwand zerlegt hat und Teile seines Kühlsystems nach draußen gestellt hat 

Rechne dir doch aber mal aus was du gesammt zum Umbau jetzt ausgegeben hast und wielange du die Nachzahlungen nach momentanen Stand des Strompreises hättest leisten können


----------



## jackrem (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*



Muetze schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ernsthaft warum du bei ner 1000€ Stromnachzahlung, statt die Kühlmethoden mit Durchlaufkühler, die Nötigkeit des 24/7 (8h per Day davon werdet ihr eh schlafen) Betriebs der 2 Rechner zu hinterfragen.
> 
> Aber seis wie  es ist. Ganz falsch ist es ja nicht mal etwas extremes auszuprobieren, schätzungsweiße  bist du eh der einzige Forenweit der für bessere Temperaturen gleich seine Außenwand zerlegt hat und Teile seines Kühlsystems nach draußen gestellt hat
> 
> Rechne dir doch aber mal aus was du gesammt zum Umbau jetzt ausgegeben hast und wielange du die Nachzahlungen nach momentanen Stand des Strompreises hättest leisten können



Ach was, die PCs liefen eigentlich nur manchmal über Nacht  wenn ich etwas laden/laufen lassen musste.


----------



## Muetze (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

das ließt sich davor aber ganz anders, da wundert mich die Nachzahlung die du auf einen Durchlaufkühler zurückführst nämlich ned


----------



## jackrem (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

habe letzten Monat wieder 700€ nachgezahlt aber das wäre dann wegen der neuen Klimaanlage, hoffentlich krieg ich nächstes Jahr endlich mal Geld zurück


----------



## Muetze (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

also soviel bringt mancheiner ja nicht mal mit ner Wärmepumpe als Heizung/Warmwasser im Winter in einen drei Personen Haushalt bei 200qm als Quartalsnachzahlung zam...

Du Unterschlägst grad das Rechenzentrum  von IBM im Keller oder?


----------



## jackrem (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Keine Ahnung, wieso die Rechnung immer so hoch ist, ich schau mal nach ob die Klospülung auch am Boiler angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Rarek (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

meinst du das Spülwasser wird geheizt?


----------



## jackrem (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

ja auf 60 Grad


----------



## JackvanDell (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Also es ist echt schon krass viel Aufwand für vergleichweise sehr wenig nutzen, aber hey, wenn du das Geld und die Lust dazu hast, warum nicht?

Ich mein: Ich hab auch schon Projekte gesehen die Heizungskörper als Radiatioren für die WaKü nutzen, da ist hier das nur marginal verrückter!


----------



## Sunjy (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Willst du ernsthaft erzählen das dein Scheißhauswasser auf 60 Crad erwhitzt wird? Was genau hat das denn für nen Nutzen? mag er Köter nur warmwasser aus ner gewärmten schüssel oder wie is das zu verstehen?

Ich schmeiß mich grad weg wie geil is das denn.


----------



## jackrem (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

das war doch nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## jhonny97 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

jetzt ist die kacke am dampfen!


----------



## rumor (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Wenn ihr wüsstet....
Ist n paar Jahre her, Kunde sagt der unterputzspülkasten läuft durch. Ich mach das Ding auf und es dampft raus! Kurz und knapp: Warmwasserbereiter und Sicherheitsventil defekt, und der Anschluss vom SV mündet im Spülkasten. Hört sich lustig an, ist aber n mords Akt gewesen den Scheiss umzubauen und den Kalk aus dem Kasten rauszukriegen...
Nur mal so als Anekdote.


----------



## Rarek (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*


----------



## HunterChief (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

hi .... alle kämpfen gegen Klimaerwärmung ... und hier ist einer, der im Winter draußen heizt !?!
naja, muss er halt mehr heizen....daher die Nachzahlungen.  
Ein echt tolles Konzept.


----------



## jackrem (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Ja, alle kämpfen dagegen
guter witz


----------



## jackrem (18. September 2018)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Läuft immer noch, bisher keine Wartungen oder Reparaturen durchgeführt. Alles dicht und sogar die Lüfter laufen seit fast 3 Jahren bei Regen, Frost und Schnee.


----------



## Basti1988 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Wie machst du das eigentlich wenn du auf eine LAN Party gehen willst?


----------



## Haarspalter (18. September 2018)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Und wie haben sich die Stromkosten entwickelt? Hast du schonmal nur den Stromverbrauch vom PC gemessen? wäre sehr interessant


----------



## jackrem (5. Oktober 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wie machst du das eigentlich wenn du auf eine LAN Party gehen willst?



ganz einfach "kommt lieber zu mir"



Haarspalter schrieb:


> Und wie haben sich die Stromkosten entwickelt? Hast du schonmal nur den Stromverbrauch vom PC gemessen? wäre sehr interessant



Der Stromverbrauch ist doch gar nicht gestiegen, es laufen ja immer noch ganz normale PC Teile. Der Balkon verbraucht nicht zusätzlich Strom.


----------



## Berky (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Als ich damals noch im übertakten Wahn war, hab ich mir auch solche "Projekte" für bestmögliche Kühlung vorgestellt, wie kühlst du im Sommer?


----------



## jackrem (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Im Sommer kühlt es nicht so gut, wegen der Klimaanlage bringt ein Radiator in der Wohnung mehr aber ist nicht mehr so wichtig. Ich übertakte selten, nur im Winter vielleicht. Bin nicht mehr daran interessiert.


----------



## CryseTech (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Also ich habe mir jetzt den Thread von Anfang an durchgelesen (#Schlaflos) und ich muss sagen ich wurde großartig Unterhalten  
wenn ich deine ganzen Beiträge gelesen habe hat mich das irgendwie an den verrückten Professor aus "Zurück in die Zukunft" erinnert  
ich habe dich auch für mindestens so Wahnsinnig gehalten und ich war mir sicher das dein Verrücktes Setup nicht lange macht und die Pc's früher oder noch früher nen harten Abgang machen
umso erfreuter war ich das du dich 3 Jahre später nochmal gemeldet hast und tatsächlich alles gut ging 
bei einer 700€ NACHZAHLUNG pro Monat für Strom hatte ich das mit dem 60°C im Spülkasten erstmal tatsächlich geglaubt, da lohnt es sich ja auf Langfristige Sicht direkt nen Reaktor im nächsten AKW anzumieten 


Naja jedenfalls wollte ich mich für deinen Wahnsinn und dein Durchhaltevermögen bedanken und auch dafür das du uns auf dem laufenden hältst 
(Und ich dachte nach den ganzen Videos von Linus könnte es nicht mehr Verrückter werden... )


----------



## shadie (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*



jackrem schrieb:


> Hattest du CPU auch übertaktet? Wenn ja, wie hoch?
> Das wirkt doch wie ein Heizlüfter auf Stufe 1. 9 Lüfter werden ja auch noch laut aber hübsch, stelle ich vielleicht auch noch raus
> 
> Wegen der Abdichtung, wollte ich Dämmschaum rein sprühen und an den Enden drüber malen.



Schau dir mal Branschutzabschottungen an.
Dann ist das Mauerwerk wenigstens ordentlich abgedichtet.

Das Ding kannst du dann immer noch vollknallen mit Bauschaum.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Ich habe mal einen Sternmotor aus dem Modellbau mit Nitromethanol Tank und 2 Meter Luftschraube am Balkon angebracht. der Motor nur Krümmer, keinen Auspuff.

Dann noch einen amerikanischen Big Block Kühler mit zölligen Schläuchen.

Meine Mutter kam angerannt. Der Motor ist lauter als ein Stukka im Krieg, sie 1936 geboren. Mach den Motor aus Junge, sagte Sie 


Mutter kein Bock auf Sternmotor  3,5ccm Motor kein Thema auch bei den Drehzahlen von weit über 20.000. kling mehr nach Zahnarzt, wobei ein Zahnarztbohrer ja 420.000 U/min macht in den Kavitäten und der erforderlichen Massenträgheit.


Ein 3,5ccm Motor war ihr angenemhm, der ist leiser. Pfeift mehr.


----------



## alucian (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Vorbereitungen für den Winter -Radiator im Balkon*

Taugt auf jeden Fall das Projekt.  
Danke für die Ideen


----------

